# Happy Birthday, Bibliolept



## AngelEyes

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BIBLEEE*

 
I hope you have a great day.
 


*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Revontuli

Bibliolept,

One of the dearest members of EO, our dear mod

I wish you a happy, happy birthday!

Revi


----------



## lablady

The happiest of Happy Birthdays to the fellow with so many areas of expertise that I'm constantly asking myself, "How in the world did he know that?" The Naragoonian education system must be prodigious.

By the way, it has been scientifically proven that birthdays are good for you. People who have many of them,... live a long time. 
Live long, and prosper. 

LL


----------



## Ynez

¡Felicidades, bibliolept! 

Para mí eres un English Only, pero hoy aprovecho para felicitarte en español, que ya veo que lo entiendes.


----------



## cuchuflete

!Feliz Cumple
Cuate Narragoofiano!


Tan joven 

Tanta sabiduría  
​


----------



## SDLX Master

Happy Birthday Biblio   Have a blast!!


----------



## sokol

Biblio, many congratulations! Where's your Teddybear avater?! 

Here - in Austria they lost one, a Teddy, probably you could help those poor people: (- no, honestly, don't, just celebrate your birthday, will you? -)
*Teddybär verloren - Österreich*

Haben am 22.12.08 ca. 14.30 Uhr  unseren k, Kostenlose Kleinanzeigen in ganz _Österreich_. Täglich neue Anzeigen zum Thema Auto, Immobilien, Kontaktanzeigen, *...*
www.kostenloseanzeigen.at/ads/-55/posts/32_Gefunden_Verloren/318.../36910_*Teddy*bar_verloren.html - 36k - Im Cache - Ähnliche Seiten


----------



## bibliolept

Thank you very much, AngelEyes.

Thank you, Revontuli, lablady, Ynez, cuchu, SDLX master, and sokol!

I've been "missing in action" for the past few weeks, but I'll be back soon(ish).


----------



## JamesM

Bonne anniversaire, Biblio!


----------



## romarsan

¡Feliz cumple Biblio!

Sea lo que sea que te mantenga ocupado estos dias espero que te haga disfrutar

Abrazos


----------



## Tampiqueña

_¡Feliz Cumpleaños Biblio!_ ​ 
Espero que pases un día muy lindo y que todos los momentos del año que estás estrenando hoy sean igualmente felices.

Siempre es un gusto encontrarte, platicar contigo y aprender de cine de un maestro tan joven y agradable como tú .

Abrazotes,
Betty


----------



## Topsie

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Vanda

Sobrou bolo, Biblioteca ambulante??? 
Parabéns! Muita saúde, paz e amor!​


----------



## bibliolept

Gracias a todos. Thank you, James, Romarsan, Tampi  , Topsie, and Vanda.


----------



## gatogab

Si eres mi estimadísimo Biblio, al cual desafío en torneos fotográficos, entonces recibe mi abrazo 'rompecostillas' y atrasado.
Si no lo eres, ¡Felíz Cumpleaños!



*Me han pedido esto: *"Gato, Please play gently with our Biblio". 

gg


----------



## Mirlo

Muchas felicidades,

​


----------



## cfu507

I haven't been here for a long time; hope it's better late than never - Happy birthday!


----------



## UVA-Q

Espero lo hayas pasado muy bien Biblio.

Abrazos!


----------



## Outsider

*¡Feliz cumpleaños, amigo Biblioléptico!*


----------



## bibliolept

¡Respondo un poco tarde, pero muchas gracias a todos!


----------

